# Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS!



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

Hello EOS forum, This kit was released just this month so I thought I'd get your feedback on it. We don't have it in stock right now but it can be ordered. I think it's a great looking kit for the EOS. Let me know your thoughts....good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . 
Front Bumper spoiler
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D250









Rear Bumper Spoiler with Dual Exhaust
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...D251A









Trunk Spoiler
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D252









Side Skirts 
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D253









Complete Kits are available also.
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...D254A









Mike



_Modified by Parts4vws at 5:45 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (Parts4vws)*

Quite like the look of the rear, does it accomodate a Euro Hitch


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (mark_d_drake)*

Very hot looking.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (themacnut)*

I'd get the front and sides. I don't want to replace my exhaust just for a rear valence. Do you or will you carry ABT kits?


----------



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Quite like the look of the rear, does it accomodate a Euro Hitch

I'm checking into that now. will let you know. 
Mike


----------



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I'd get the front and sides. I don't want to replace my exhaust just for a rear valence. Do you or will you carry ABT kits?

Sorry no ABT at this time....
You dont have to replace The exhaust for the rear valance. That's just what I have picture wise. They do make a rear valance for use with your stock exhaust that exits on the left. No pic but here's a link. 
Just Valance
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D251
Entire Kit
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D254
Mike


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (Parts4vws)*

I prefer the ABT front since it doesn't seem as low and you don't have to remove/replace the fog lights.


----------



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_and you don't have to remove/replace the fog lights.

You dont have to remove or replace the fog lights. The factroy ones work fine with the Caractere kit.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (Parts4vws)*

I like the sides and the rear lower part (esp. if it handles the Euro hitch!)
The front I am not sure about, maybe yes maybe no.
The rear wing-- I prefer a lip that extends seamlessly off the trunk, horizontal with the lid or mostly. More like the Highway 1.
Do they only ship in primer, or can they ship in stock colors?
and if I were somewhere that doesn't require a front license plate-- which in NC, I am not-- I wouldn't want the front "Caractere" logo (although you may have that just for photos)
I really like my front chrome piece (I place a vintage German plate on the front on my military 181 used by French MP in Berlin, but it doesn't have chrome there)
btw, the "Short Fuba Antenna Mast" should *not* come up on the list of Eos parts in a search on your site.
The Eos has an antenna in the trunk, and the folding roof rules out the mast antenna.
William


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have to say this is the first styling kit for the Eos that I really like.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

With exception of the rear spoiler that looks a little bit "stuck on", I like the look of this kit, very well done, very sharp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I like it as well. Any chance at some pics with the top up as well? What about other colors? I think this would look really nice in red, but given the price, it'd be nice to see a picture first.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

WooHooo! Ive been waiting for this kit to come out. now I can finally order my dual exhaust in a few weeks.


----------



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Quite like the look of the rear, does it accomodate a Euro Hitch

Sorry, It will not work with the euro hitch


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Front Bumper spoiler
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Rear Bumper Spoiler with Dual Exhaust







Trunk Spoiler
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Side Skirts 
I like the front and rear bumpers. The trunk spoiler is a "maybe". But the side skirts are a big no. I'm gonna bookmark this thread for when i get my Eos.








Any chance they have something *remove the front chrome grill*?? I'd love to see that painted body colour.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Front Bumper spoiler
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Rear Bumper Spoiler with Dual Exhaust







Trunk Spoiler
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Side Skirts 
I like the front and rear bumpers. The trunk spoiler is a "maybe". But the side skirts are a big no. I'm gonna bookmark this thread for when i get my Eos.








Any chance they have something *remove the front chrome grill*?? I'd love to see that painted body colour.

That was my though too, but black for the grill, as my car is red and I think red an black would look sharp. But for the amount of money, I'd want to see pics of my specific setup in my specific color, with both the top up and down.
I am thinking this might be something to freshen up the look after I've had it a couple years though.


----------



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

Thanks for the comments guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't have any other pics at the moment, only the same angles but in Black or Grey & none with the top up







It's what I was supplied from Caractere. I will ask them if they have any in different colors & with the top up. If so I'll post them. 
Mike


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_That was my though too, but black for the grill, as my car is red and I think red an black would look sharp.

Yeah, that would be cool also. I remember seeing a photoshop once that had the chrome replaced with black - at it look great!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I found the thread!!








Check out the whole thread here: Body-coloured Chrome grill?


----------



## Bubbleboy (Jun 23, 2000)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (Parts4vws)*

What wheels are these?


----------



## ksteele (Mar 25, 2007)

sorry, i can't say that i like any of it.


----------



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (Bubbleboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bubbleboy* »_What wheels are these?


Not sure as Caractere supplied us with the Pictures.


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (Parts4vws)*

what a scam. j/k. why didn't you mention the other kit that's $600 cheaper and has the correct cut out for the single exhaust? just curious.
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D254


----------



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Caractere Styling Products now available for EOS! (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_what a scam. j/k. why didn't you mention the other kit that's $600 cheaper and has the correct cut out for the single exhaust? just curious.
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D254 



I actually did mention it a few posts down from the OP, Didn't post it at 1st because I don't have a pic of it with the stock exhaust. If you search my site you will find it








***From the post.....
You dont have to replace The exhaust for the rear valance. That's just what I have picture wise. They do make a rear valance for use with your stock exhaust that exits on the left. No pic but here's a link. 
Just Valance
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D251
Entire Kit
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D254
Mike
*****


----------



## larocca_x (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (ksteele)*

What rims are those please, are they 19" or 20"s.. ?


----------

